# PK



## Birgit (Jul 7, 2021)

PK on a nice summer's day in Denmark.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 7, 2021)

Fantastic!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 7, 2021)

Will you use it to pollinate anything?


----------



## Birgit (Jul 7, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Will you use it to pollinate anything?


That's not within my competence unfortunately - Just a happy orchid grower


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 7, 2021)

Very beautiful and the color is intense.


----------



## Justin (Jul 8, 2021)

Incredible. Very exciting. I keep waiting for mine to flower!


----------



## abax (Jul 9, 2021)

That velvety purple is very striking. Good growing.


----------



## terryros (Jul 10, 2021)

Can you please tell us how long the flower was open at the time of the photo?


----------



## Birgit (Jul 11, 2021)

terryros said:


> Can you please tell us how long the flower was open at the time of the photo?


Just opened when I posted it. This is how it looks today a few days later.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 11, 2021)

Beautiful!
David


----------



## JustinR (Jul 12, 2021)

Amazing, are you growing it outside in the Summer? Do you have any cultural tips? I've got Fritz Schomburg, growing well but no flower yet.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2021)

Congrats. You are part of an exclusive club.


----------



## Birgit (Jul 12, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Amazing, are you growing it outside in the Summer? Do you have any cultural tips? I've got Fritz Schomburg, growing well but no flower yet.


For culture please see my last kovachii post dated January 16, 2021.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2021)

Neat. The petal stance on this species is remarkable.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 13, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Amazing, are you growing it outside in the Summer? Do you have any cultural tips? I've got Fritz Schomburg, growing well but no flower yet.


I’ve just about killed my Fritz Schomberg (the jury is out)!!! Would not dare try kovachii!!


----------



## NEslipper (Jul 13, 2021)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## JustinR (Jul 14, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> I’ve just about killed my Fritz Schomberg (the jury is out)!!! Would not dare try kovachii!!


I also thought I'd try Fritz Schomburg before splashing out on kovachii, since I failed miserably with bessae in the past. So far it is doing ok, starting its third growth now but no flowers so far. Definitely likes to stay moist, I've got mine in sphagnum in one of those plastic pots with lots of little holes in it (they are also used for aquatic plants) so it can stay wet without getting suffocated. I'm growing mine under intermediate conditions, good luck with it


----------



## eaborne (Jul 14, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------

